# I fell in love



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

While trying to find an adult to adopt (I was turned down when I mentioned Jake is hesitant around some dogs) I came across this guy. I am in love :love-eyes: I can just see him and Jake playing (someday) but Hubby says it is too soon. 
I want to try to get my way even tough we said we would wait till next year (you guys knew I couldn't) but then I get scared that if Jake hates him hubby will be mad at me.
But just look at this face....


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Who wouldn't fall for that face!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oooooooooooooo Donna, so very cute... :smile:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He is adorable! It may be risky getting 2 males though. You may lessen the risk of them not getting on if you get a female. 2 alpha males can be trouble! Bonnie is very placid with male dogs but won't be dominated by females.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

my parents have a female who is very dominant and they sit all week so do people think another girl? penny was the reason I thought boy. we have decided to wait till this summer. a compromise so I have time to figure which ***

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I was advised to have a girl because of the way Merlin could be with other dogs ( showing aggression ) 
Not sure yet if having a girl was any better because at the moment he as shown aggression towards her and I'm having to keep them pretty much separate.
I let him come to her and have a sniff but he's not that really bothered about her.
I'm not so worried now as I'm sure in time they will be ok together and look forward to summer when hopefully they will play together in the garden. 

I have no doubt though that she will be the boss as she already is a right little madam, doesn't stay still for very long and being very mischievous. She's very feisty and stubborn.
After only having her for a week I can already tell she is nothing like Merlin, he is quite laid back and never chews or has to be told off all the time.

What I'm trying to say is I don't think it matters what *** you have because every dog has its own personality and temperament and you find a way to fit them into your family and of course love them dearly.

That said I'm trying to type while she's chewing on the end of my I pad and biting my fingers and Merlin bless him is in the lounge happily chewing on his stag bar


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> my parents have a female who is very dominant and they sit all week so do people think another girl? penny was the reason I thought boy. we have decided to wait till this summer. a compromise so I have time to figure which ***
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


A hard decision, Donna, but probably a wise one. Whichever *** you eventually decide on it would be a good idea to have the puppy neutered/spayed earlier rather than later. Two females who don't get on, particularly if they have reached maturity and not been spayed, can be worse than 2 males. Has Penny been spayed?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I was advised to have a girl because of the way Merlin could be with other dogs ( showing aggression )
> Not sure yet if having a girl was any better because at the moment he as shown aggression towards her and I'm having to keep them pretty much separate.
> I let him come to her and have a sniff but he's not that really bothered about her.
> I'm not so worried now as I'm sure in time they will be ok together and look forward to summer when hopefully they will play together in the garden.
> ...


Things will improve when you are able to take them out for walks together. At the moment you are Bess's puppy litter, and she is doing all the things she would do with her litter mates. She won't understand yet what she can and can't do. Distraction techniques when she is doing something you don't want her to might help, brief periods of timeout,and little bits of training, help too. The first few weeks are incredibly time consuming, it can take around 100 repetitions (not all at once!) for new behaviour to be learnt and remembered. Be easy on yourself and Bess - easier said than done, I know!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Von said:


> Things will improve when you are able to take them out for walks together. At the moment you are Bess's puppy litter, and she is doing all the things she would do with her litter mates. She won't understand yet what she can and can't do. Distraction techniques when she is doing something you don't want her to might help, brief periods of timeout,and little bits of training, help too. The first few weeks are incredibly time consuming, it can take around 100 repetitions (not all at once!) for new behaviour to be learnt and remembered. Be easy on yourself and Bess - easier said than done, I know!


I can't believe how different they are - Bess is a terror !!! Love her though, she makes me laugh


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna and Meadow are like chalk and cheese! Jenna- laid back to the point of comatose, totally trustworthy in the house re chewing etc, and if there were Olympics for chilling Jenna would win gold. Meadow - on the go, will play with 3 toys at once, one in her mouth, the other two being batted with her feet, very interactive, and although she hasn't been a chewer or destructive, and doesn't get on furniture, I would not trust her yet without being around to supervise.

I love having two such distinctly different personalities, they really complement one another.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

penny was spayed at six months. she is more independent than Jake in that she will go off on her own where as Jake is always right where we are. my parents live next door. we have a duplex with a dog door inside for then to go back and forth. 
Jake is very laid back. he is very calm almost nerve barks. he loves to be held and sit in my lap. my hubby is afraid he will change if we bring in a puppy. he days he will become surely and stand offish. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I really don't think that Jake's will undergo a personality change if you get a puppy - he might sulk initially, but if anything I think he get more cuddly - he'll want to be on the available lap before the wretched puppy!
I personally wouldn't worry too much about which *** - to a dog a puppy is asexual until they reach maturity around 6 months... by then they will probably have sorted out who is top dog and as long as you haven't elevated one by your behaviour and upset their understanding of the hierarchy, they should be fine...
GET A PUPPY!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi you are awesome! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous and looks like the cute little puppy on here called Thor. How could your resist?!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah he is soo cute, I can see why you fell in love! However given Jakes likes and dislikes I too think a girl would be a good match for his character. Boys by their nature challenge each other as they mature, Jake might find it hard to cope with. I think a nice bossy girl will suit him down to the ground


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Like Marzi, I don't think Jake will undergo a complete personality change when you have a new puppy, as she says, the important thing is not to upset their understanding of the hierarchy. This may not be as easy as it sounds, as we discovered with Jenna and Meadow, however mistakes made were all redeemable!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Get a puppy get a puppy get a puppy - 2 dogs are better than tv!
Oh, but maybe wait until the last snow has passed and spring is in the air - you'd feel awful if you lost your little one in a snow drift! Also much easier for Jake and puppy to learn to play together and relate well when they are outside, as Jake can just zoom and get away, if it all gets too much! 
Sometimes in an enclosed space, like a room, a dog can end up feeling trapped and then get a bit defensive. Which is ok - Jake can tell the new pup - back off you are crowding me! It would be really really really unusual if he bit the puppy and drew blood. Sometimes it looks as if they are being really rough - but dogs are dogs and they interact that way... Do Penny and Jake play rough together?
Get a puppy! 
That is so wonderful about this site as I have all these virtual puppies and potential puppies to enjoy!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

He is so cute. Jake won't like him at first. My grumpy Bentley found the new pup horrendously annoying, but loves her (in his own way) now. They play continuously and it keeps him young.


----------

